# iPhone 5...



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

How many people ordered the new iPhone today? I got 2 coming next week 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

whats really new a bout it? i just got rid of my iphone 3gs to get a galaxy S3 and i hear the new iphone 5 isn't as good as people thought, lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's got a 4" screen, a6 dual core cpu with unreleased specs, 1g of ram I think same camera in rear 720 in front..not much different.

I'm glad I went with the galaxy s3 I'm loving it and to be honest I still don't think the iPhone 5 will compare to it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i hear people aren't too crazy over the iphone 5, im happy i got my S 3 as well. i just suck at the texting, androids auto-correct type feature sucks in my opinion lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Auto correct on all phones suck lol. You can turn it off and change how it works on the s3 though.

Even if you do suck at texting s voice works great for texting.

I like the s3 because its so customizable it's a handheld computer. IPhone there's so many more limitations and the hardware doesn't match up either..android will be top soon if things continue as is.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got me one comming o yea!!!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> I got me one comming o yea!!!!!!


Yay ! I'm not the only one !! Lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I be getting 2 of 'em in Nov. That's when mine and the wife's contracts run out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How can people not like them if they aren't even out yet? People who like apple will love them. People who don't wont. Plain and simple.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> How can people not like them if they aren't even out yet? People who like apple will love them. People who don't wont. Plain and simple.


I have had em all , I have had my share of issues but at least I get a new one when I take it to the apple store. No shipping it off and waiting a day or two for the replacement like I used to do with AT&T . Oh well I'm sure there will be plenty of reviews in a few weeks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. I love my 4. Will get 5 next spring when I can upgrade.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the 4 now. I've been eligible for an upgrade for awhile now; just waiting to see if the 5 was worth buying. Could save $100 and go with a 4s. Guess I'll wait and see what people think.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

DLB said:


> I have the 4 now. I've been eligible for an upgrade for awhile now; just waiting to see if the 5 was worth buying. Could save $100 and go with a 4s. Guess I'll wait and see what people think.


4s was a nice upgrade from the 4. The 5 is supposed to be twice as fast as the 4s. FaceTime is over the 4g network or LTE as they have renamed it. No more having to use wifi. Some of the office apps you would have to purchase like the air print or word processor are already installed, which is nice in my opinion. New display that is bigger and better quality than before, 8mp camera. All in all it should be the best iPhone yet.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

I should of waited till the 5 but I had to have the 4s


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

triston said:


> I should of waited till the 5 but I had to have the 4s


Oh I hear ya bud, I got my 4, and 4S the day they first shipped.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got the 4s and it is great for my needs. The 5 should be even better but my 4s is still pretty new and I cant justify upgrading for awhile.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ive got the 4 and probably will sell it to get the 5 i like the way iphone is never really had a problem with it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my 5 will be here 9/20


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear eBay is offering $300 for the 4s and $240 for the 4. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i could probably sell mine for 250 around here if not ebay for sure


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I hear eBay is offering $300 for the 4s and $240 for the 4.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


Go to RadioShack bro...
I have been trading and upgrading there the last 3 phones that came out. The most I have spent on a new model iPhone was 65 dollars. When I traded the 4 to the 4s I ended up with a positive credit. Got screen protectors and a iPad screen protector along with the phone for the 18 dollar upgrade fee with AT&T . Good stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to know. They do AT&T?


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Good to know. They do AT&T?
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


Yes sir !


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

FWIW apple's istore.com and at the b/m stores are *giving away free* the low end Ip4's with a new 2yr contract of your choice. My daughter just got one for free. I'm looking into the Galaxy S too.


----------

